# 3D Printer Gun



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Every time I think I know the difference between reality and science fiction, somebody moves the dividing line. Give this a few more years of development and who knows?

http://money.cnn.com/2012/12/20/technol ... index.html

Of course, if congress does something stupid, it'll sure motivate developers.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The printer gun project has already built a firing AR15. Future development will only enhance what currently works. Besides, its not like people are already building firearms out of whatevers handy... Shovel into a fully functional AK47? Yep...

http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulle ... rning.html

-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I heard the Glenn Beck interview of the guy that made it. he is kind of a weird guy, but he said his intention was to make sure the gun would never be stamped out or every taken out of the hands of civilians. compared himself to founding fathers and so on.


----------



## JanHam (Aug 9, 2020)

OMG, 3D printer is the best thing human created ever., here i've bought it mrdepot. I have a question for you, because I see that you are real experts. The fact is that I recently tried to update the printer's firmware and found that it stopped working. The reason was that there was a virus in the file and I still couldn't find a way to flash the printer again. I decided not to experiment and not to waste time, so I started looking for a new printer. Now I'm not sure which printer to buy, inkjet or laser ... I found a huge variety of high-quality printers in a canadian online store and there are great prices. So I need your advice!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Woah... bumping a 7 year old thread. Kindof interesting though how we were talking about the initial printing of a AR15... now look where we are.

Ducati 3D printed a motorcycle engine, and raced it.

Porsche just 3D printed race pistons... and raced them.

Look at this beautiful piece of aluminum... 3D printed:






Its fair to say that 3D printing technology has arrived and they can 3D print nearly anything (there are bio-molecular 3D printers now... and pharmaceutical printers making custom medications).

Really the last remaining hurdle is ot make it a couple orders of magnitude faster.

-DallanC


----------



## andrew23 (5 mo ago)

3d Printers ar fantastic and time savers. They can help you perform quick and better printing. However, if you're a biginner, don't use them since you cannot handle thede. To operate a dual extruder, you must be a professional and experienced.


----------

